# اية لكل احساس



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2008)

*الخوف*

+فقال لا تخف لان الذين معنا اكثر من الذين معهم+(2مل16:6)

*الضيق*

+من اجل اسمك يارب تحيينى بعدلك تخرج من الضيق نفسى(مز11:143)

*الغضب*

+الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب والكلام الموجع يهيج السخط+(ام1:15)

*السلام*

+يارب تجعل لنا سلاما لانك كل اعمالنا صنعتها لنا+(اش12:26)

*العطاء*

+طوبى للذى ينظرالى المسكين فى يوم الشر ينجيه الرب+(مز1:41)

*العزاء*

+لانه لا يزل من قلبه ولا يحزن بنى انسان+(مز33:31)

*القناعه*

+واما التقوى مع القناعه فهى تجاره عظيمه+(اتى6:6)

*التشجيع*

+لتشدد وتشجع قلوبكم يا جميع المنتظرين الرب+(مز24:31)

*الايمان*

+ليصل المسيح بالايمان فى قلوبكم+(اف17:3)

*الغفران*

+فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه وان عطش فاسقه لانك ان فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على راسه+(رو20:12)

*الرجاء*

+لانك انت رجائى يا سيدى الرب متكلى منذ صباى+(مز5:71)

*التواضع*

+مخافه الرب ادب حكمه وقبل الكرامه التواضع+(ام33:15)

*الفرح*

+الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج+(مز5:126)

*الكسل*

+طريق الكسلان كسياج من شوك وطريق المستقيمين منهج+(ام19:15)

*الوداعه*

+لان الرب راض عن شعبه يجمل الودعاء بالخلاص+(مز4:149)

*الرحمه*

+اما رحمه الرب فالى الدهر والابد على خائفيه وعدله على بنى البنين+(مز17:103)

*الصلاه*

+ان سالتم شيئا باسمى فانى افعله+(يو14:14)

*الاضطهاد*

+افرحوا وتهللوا لآن اجركم عظيم فى السموات فانهم هكذا طردوا الانبياء الذين قبلكم (مت12,11:5)


*الكبرياء*

+ويل للحكماء فى عين انفسهم والفهماء عند ذواتهم+(اش21:5)


منقول​


----------



## نادر نجيب (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس+++العدرا  أم النور   تحمى  المنتدى+*

++  مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرسى   كتير      ع  الايات   الجميلة   سلمت  ايديك يا  بطل +  وكل  سنة وانت  وكل  المنتدى   بخير +


----------



## فادية (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي  كاندي  
موضوع  جميل  جدا  
ربنا  يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

ميرسي كاندي علي الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا قمر
وتمتعينا اكتر واكتر​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

ميرسى بجد على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس+++العدرا  أم النور   تحمى  المنتدى+*



نادر نجيب قال:


> ++  مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرسى   كتير      ع  الايات   الجميلة   سلمت  ايديك يا  بطل +  وكل  سنة وانت  وكل  المنتدى   بخير +



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا نادر

بس انا بطله مش بطل​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



فادية قال:


> تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي  كاندي
> موضوع  جميل  جدا
> ربنا  يباركك​



ميرسى اوى يا فاديه يا حبيبتى

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي كاندي علي الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا قمر
> وتمتعينا اكتر واكتر​



ميرسى لتشجيعك يا قمر

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى بجد على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو يا كاندي تحفة تحفة تحفة*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

*الاخت كاندى 
انا مشترك جديد
مش عارف اضيف اى موضوع جديد 
"
لا يمكنك إضافة موضوع جديد
يمكنك إضافة مشاركات جديدة
لا يمكنك إرفاق ملفات
لا يمكنك تعديل مشاركاتك
"

Can You Help Me Please
*


----------



## sosana (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

ميرسي اوووووي كاندي ايات كلها جميلة اوي
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو يا كاندي تحفة تحفة تحفة*​



ميرسى اوى يا فراشه يا حبيبتى

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> *الاخت كاندى *
> *انا مشترك جديد*
> *مش عارف اضيف اى موضوع جديد *
> *"*
> ...


*بص يا عبد المسيح فية حلين*
*يا اما تزود مشاركاتك علشان تقدر تفتح موضوع في اي قسم*
*او تحط موضوعك في قسم الترحيب و المشرف ينقلهولك لمكانة الصحيح*


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي اوووووي كاندي ايات كلها جميلة اوي
> ربنا يعوضك



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *بص يا عبد المسيح فية حلين*
> *يا اما تزود مشاركاتك علشان تقدر تفتح موضوع في اي قسم*
> *او تحط موضوعك في قسم الترحيب و المشرف ينقلهولك لمكانة الصحيح*



شكراااااااااااااااااااا على التوضيح يا فراشه

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## الحوت (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

*يا عيني يا عيني يا مشرفتنا المتألقة كاندي :ura1:

ممكن اشارك في ايه :new5:


المحبه​

22 طَهِّرُوا نُفُوسَكُمْ فِي طَاعَةِ الْحَقِّ بِالرُّوحِ لِلْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ الْعَدِيمَةِ الرِّيَاءِ، فَأَحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا مِنْ قَلْبٍ طَاهِرٍ بِشِدَّةٍ.​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



> *بص يا عبد المسيح فية حلين
> يا اما تزود مشاركاتك علشان تقدر تفتح موضوع في اي قسم
> او تحط موضوعك في قسم الترحيب و المشرف ينقلهولك لمكانة الصحي*



اشكرك على المساعدة يا فراشة المسيح


----------



## وليم تل (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الجميل
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
مودتى​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

*اختى فراشة 
انتى المرشدة للزوار المبتدئين اللى زيي :blush2:
قوليلى بقى ازاى اقدر اضيف التوقيع 
لانى دخلت لوحة التحكم ملقتش خاصية التوقيع من ضمن الخصائص على اليمين:66:*


----------



## candy shop (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



الحوت قال:


> *يا عيني يا عيني يا مشرفتنا المتألقة كاندي :ura1:
> 
> ممكن اشارك في ايه :new5:
> 
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك يا حوت

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الجميل
> وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
> مودتى​



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا وليم

كل سنه وانت طيب

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> *اختى فراشة
> انتى المرشدة للزوار المبتدئين اللى زيي :blush2:
> قوليلى بقى ازاى اقدر اضيف التوقيع
> لانى دخلت لوحة التحكم ملقتش خاصية التوقيع من ضمن الخصائص على اليمين:66:*



انا اسفه انى مردتش عليك اوى مره

بس التوقيع لازم تكون عامل 50 مشاركه

انا بعتذر للتأخير​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

الاخت كاندى
اشكرك على الاهتمام والرد


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> الاخت كاندى
> اشكرك على الاهتمام والرد



العفو ربنا يوفقك

ياله بسرعه عايزين اكتر من 50

انت عضو نشيط​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

معلش سؤال سريع تانى 

ازاى اضيف تعليق فى قسم Visitor Messages ؟


----------



## candy shop (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> معلش سؤال سريع تانى
> 
> ازاى اضيف تعليق فى قسم Visitor Messages ؟



مفيش قسم في المنتدي اسمه  كدا اصلا عشان تحط رد فيه

ارجوا التوضيح اكتر​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

*عندما تدخلين على الملف الشخصى لاى عضو 
هناك 5 اقسام فرعية 
1- Visitor Messages
**2- About Me
*
*3- Statistics
**4- Friends
5- معلومات الاتصال


فى القسم الاول Visitor Messages كيف يمكن اضافة تعليق ؟

*​


----------



## candy shop (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> *عندما تدخلين على الملف الشخصى لاى عضو
> هناك 5 اقسام فرعية
> 1- Visitor Messages
> **2- About Me
> ...




الاعضاء الي رتبتبهم اقل من عضو مبارك لا يستطيعون اضافة تعليقات

يعنى لازم تكون عضو مبارك

ياله اعمل مشاركات كتير

 علشان تاخد العضويه المباركه​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



> الاعضاء الي رتبتبهم اقل من عضو مبارك لا يستطيعون اضافة تعليقات
> 
> يعنى لازم تكون عضو مبارك
> 
> ...



معلش تعبتك معايا فى الموضوع دا 

انا ضفت اول تعليق بسهولة 
ثم حاولت اضيف التعليق الثانى لم اجد اى امر اضافة تعليق


----------



## candy shop (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> معلش تعبتك معايا فى الموضوع دا
> 
> انا ضفت اول تعليق بسهولة
> ثم حاولت اضيف التعليق الثانى لم اجد اى امر اضافة تعليق



مفيش اى تعب

لو عايز اى سؤال اكتب وانا ارد عليك

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

اشكرك على ذوقك 

اضفت اول تعليق بدون مشاكل فى الملف الشخصى لجورج 
والان لا استطيع اضافة تعليق ثانى





​


----------



## cuteledia (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*

شكرا اوي علي الايات الجميلة دي
تسلم ايدك
يسوع معاكي ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## candy shop (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> اشكرك على ذوقك
> 
> اضفت اول تعليق بدون مشاكل فى الملف الشخصى لجورج
> والان لا استطيع اضافة تعليق ثانى
> ...



معلش لما تاخد عضويه مباركه 

روك قال كده​


----------



## candy shop (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اية لكل احساس*



cuteledia قال:


> شكرا اوي علي الايات الجميلة دي
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع معاكي ويبارك خدمتك



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

